# Car runs but sparkplugs wet with gas...



## cwhard (Dec 18, 2006)

My 94 1.6L runs ok but the fuel mileage is POOR. You can smell the unburnt fuel at the exhaust pipe and upon inspection the sparkplugs (new bosch plats) are wet with gas. They are not fouled but a little wet instead of the "white ash" look. The engine has 125,000 miles and has been treated well, but never had the emmissions system looked at seriously. I have tuned it up Cap, Wires, Rotor, Plugs and run a can of Berrimans Fuel System cleaner through it (after which it developed a dead miss). It has a distinct miss at low RPMs. It will run fairly well at 4,000 rpm, but needs work. Where do I start? Thanks!

Charles in Texas
(new member)
:newbie:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like you have a leaky or a bad injector or possibly a bad o2 sensor making your car run very rich. are ALL of the plugs wet?


----------



## cwhard (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, and identically so... I am old school and know that its either lack of fire or too much fuel. But these new computerized powerplants are somewhat confusing. Especially when you factor in your troubleshooting the possibility of the Main Computer Module (box?) being defective and giving false or fantom readings. Yikes!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Its your coil. your coil is bad. replace it. I had the same issue, barely runs and then the plugs are wet. Your spark is bad. Change the rotor and cap and plugs and wires and see if you get good spark, but I would bet weak spark. use a factory good coil and you will see. 

The O2 is now saturated, you will need a new one of these. Your Cat may be shot now also from the gas. 

THE COIL is the issue
Chris 92 classic


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

Bad fuel injector was mentioned already. The other part I can think of is fuel pressure regulator. I would go with NGK Spark Plug they were made for Nissan.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

if the regulator is bad, then you will not get enough fuel to run the thing, the easy way to find this out is to install a pressure regulator between the regulator and fuel filter. you can pick one up from Summit. You turn the key on build pressure and see if it holds or drops off. 

I am leaning to the Coil. I know this, because it happened to me exactly about 8 years ago. Go find a good Nissan OEM coil and see what happens. it all cleared up. If one injector goes bad, then one cylinder will be wet with fuel, when all of them are wet with fuel, that means your spark is weak and barely fire the mixture.

Chris 92 classic


----------

